# Does something like this exist??



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I love my Kindle. Totally hooked. I'm so glad I got the skin (Crest) and the M Edge Go cover. 

But...

I want more. 

I am also addicted to my iPhone. It MUST be near me at all times. Here's what I want. A nice leather cover for my Kindle that has a pocket on the front for my iphone. I can't be the first person who has had this idea, right? Does this exist? Am I too demanding?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had the idea:  a Kindle case that has a pocket sized for a phone.  I'd also want a pocket sized for reading glasses.    Never seen it but if you discover one let us know!!


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

That would be cool!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea, but i was carring my iphone and my kindle in the same hand, both showed full battery, and I had whispernet on. I don't know what happened but with in seconds my iphone battery started draining went to that big red battery on the screen and was EMPTY. Before I had picked them up I had the phone on the charger and it showed a full charge. I had to plug it back in, give it a couple minutes, then restart it, and it had to completely recharge. I have no clue why, but boy did I sweat it   .  I haven't carried them in the same hand since   , and it hasn't happened again.  Anyone got any ideas why that would have happened?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Red,, I put my Iphone on top of my Kindle (in a case though) all the time and have never had a problem with battery drain.. sounds odd!

Also I think on the cover that would drive me a little crazy since I tend to fold my cover back and if I didn't then the weight on the front of it open may be heavy... I like the concept though..

.. I DID Find something similar in my local booksstore in the bible section.. it ran about 20 bucks. it held my kindle with cover and the phone. here is the photo.. I know you might have have this exact thing in mind.. and this is a BRIGHT RED.. the colors look a little dull since I took it in my kitchen with my phone


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Patrizia, it surprised me too, I carry mine in my purse near each other and never had a problem. But usually the whispernet is off.  It hasn't happened again, but it freaked me out, of course I was testing my kindle to make certain it wasn't injured while the iphone charge


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow thats wild.. I have never had that issue and My Iphone is always on top of my case.. and like you whispernet is off.. how odd!!!  The ONLY time I had a problem was once I was making a call, whispernet was on and they were close together (I had earbuds in and the phone was on top of the Kindle case) and I had a slight hum.. when I turned whispernet off it was fine.. but never had a battery drain


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is my favorite bag, although I just bought a new one in a brighter, summer color. It has a pocket on the outside that is perfect for my iphone and the inside is large enough to hold my Kindle (in an Oberon cover) wallet, tissues, and all the other stuff commonly found in a purse. Healthy back bag from LL Bean in the small size. Works just dandy.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Ooooooh. I would buy said bag.    I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

There's a cross body travel case:



Pouches for K, Phones, Ipods and other "Purse stuff"!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

bought a cute pearl leather cross over at Macy's a while ago too.. here is that picture (dog not included but for some reason if I get out a camera he wants to be in front of it.. has no idea what it does but he likes it.. go figure.. LOL) anyway as you can see LOTS of options... this one fits the kindle with oberon cover perfectly!!!! with the front pocket and a small interior pocket as well


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I was always a bit of a klutz, but since I became ill it's 100x worse. At least now I have an excuse!  Once I realized that I couldn't guarantee the safety of anything I held in my hands on a bad day, I started using my Borsa Bella travel bag to carry my Kindle & iPhone around the house. Obviously, it's not made of leather, but I'm pretty sure you can find something similar.

The only cover I've seen with a pocket so far also isn't leather: CaseCrown Double Memory Foam Pouch Case With A Front Pocket For Kindle 2 It's not a book style cover though, more like a protective case than a reading cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

That actually gives me an Idea.. I love Borsa bella, why not ask Melissa is she can do a case for you.. she has done a custom one for me in the past.. might be worth the inquiry.


----------



## nancyney (Jun 12, 2009)

Patrizia,
LOVE your furbaby!  He/she is so cute!! Almost as cute as my Henry!

Nancy


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Borsa Bella's travel bag for Kindle fits the Kindle in the main pocket, and my iPhone and Oberon card holder in the front pocket. I'm sure it would fit an iPhone and a pair of reading glasses. There's probably even enough room for a booklight.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.. its not his best photo but he is a camera ham.. LOL!!! Thanks


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've had the idea: a Kindle case that has a pocket sized for a phone. I'd also want a pocket sized for reading glasses.  Never seen it but if you discover one let us know!!


Now THAT is a great idea and I bet a lot of people would buy them.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Is  'cross body travel case' a sort of code for man-purse? Not to be a jerk, but that's sort of what it sounds like.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Is 'cross body travel case' a sort of code for man-purse? Not to be a jerk, but that's sort of what it sounds like.


No, not really. Sorry. Actually, I just bought one today at Dillard's. I wanted something for traveling that would hold the Kindle and not be too big. I got this one from Fossil. You can really see all the pockets, but there's a space for the K2 under the flap. There's four pockets, plus the zippered opening at the top.

Cross body bags have much longer straps that you can put over your head and wear it from one shoulder, across the chest, to the other side. Hence, "cross body". That means your hands can be free, and it's less likely to fall off the shoulder. Great for sightseeing.

Now there may be some for guys too.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Got it. I thought that the marketers might have come up with that term in order to not make them gender neutral. My bad.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

back2nature said:


> No, not really. Sorry. Actually, I just bought one today at Dillard's. I wanted something for traveling that would hold the Kindle and not be too big. I got this one from Fossil. You can really see all the pockets, but there's a space for the K2 under the flap. There's four pockets, plus the zippered opening at the top.
> 
> Cross body bags have much longer straps that you can put over your head and wear it from one shoulder, across the chest, to the other side. Hence, "cross body". That means your hands can be free, and it's less likely to fall off the shoulder. Great for sightseeing.
> 
> Now there may be some for guys too.


Ooooh, I like that one! No Dillards in our area; sometimes JCPenney has the same stuff and sometimes not. I'll have to hunt around.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

VictoriaP,
It's a Fossil "Hanover". I'm not seeing it on Fossil's website. Only on Dillard's website. Macy's carries Fossils, if you have one there.

There are some I saw online, but when I checked them at the store, they were kind of big. Don't want that big of a bag for traveling. Too bad the picture doesn't show the other pockets. It's perfect for the Kindle, and when that's not in there, the bag still isn't too big. Other side of the bag has a zippered pocket with slots for driver's license and credit card to. I have a slim wallet that will fit in that outside pocket. The zipper to the inside is right on the top, not under the flap. There is a magnet closure under the flap. I think they had it in saddle tan, but I found that get's too dirty. And oh, yeah, it's leather.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

back2nature said:


> No, not really. Sorry. Actually, I just bought one today at Dillard's. I wanted something for traveling that would hold the Kindle and not be too big. I got this one from Fossil. You can really see all the pockets, but there's a space for the K2 under the flap. There's four pockets, plus the zippered opening at the top.
> 
> Cross body bags have much longer straps that you can put over your head and wear it from one shoulder, across the chest, to the other side. Hence, "cross body". That means your hands can be free, and it's less likely to fall off the shoulder. Great for sightseeing.
> 
> Now there may be some for guys too.


 Cross body bags are also essential for people who walk with a cane.

patrisha


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

akjak said:


> Borsa Bella's travel bag for Kindle fits the Kindle in the main pocket, and my iPhone and Oberon card holder in the front pocket. I'm sure it would fit an iPhone and a pair of reading glasses. There's probably even enough room for a booklight.


That was my first thought too. She may even be able to make one in leather though I am not sure?
She does so many custom things but leather may not be one of them but you can ask.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have a desk at my office - I'm a traveler and have no defined home base.  So I carry my phone, laptop, kindle, passport, wallet, etc all in a satchel pretty much whereever I go  I like some of the ideas shown as carriers - and they're perfect for normal humans - but they're all too small for my needs.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the fossil bag from Dillards I actually have a bag similar never thought about carrying my kindle 2 in there.  I will check it out tonight and see if it fits.  Its along the same design just a little different - its a fossil also but probably last years model


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

scrappergirl said:


> I love the fossil bag from Dillards I actually have a bag similar never thought about carrying my kindle 2 in there. I will check it out tonight and see if it fits. Its along the same design just a little different - its a fossil also but probably last years model


Yeah, Fossil has some great cross-body bags. I almost got the Fossil Sutter (pic below). I like the small pockets on the outside, great for cell phone and iPod and I thought the Kindle would fit sideways in the wide, front zippered, pocket. But at 13" wide, is was too big for travel. Even the saleslady thought so. I love that Camel color, almost matches my Noreve cover, but I've had it before and boy does it show the dirt. Especially, rubbing on blue or black jeans on your hip. So I got a black bag.









Fossil Sutter, cross-body bag.


----------

